# conectando un SN74LS47N



## robbie (Dic 19, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en este foro, pero lo leo siempre y recurro a los articulos para mis trabajos

ahora tengo una duda, que me tiene super pegado, y es el ultimo trabajo del ramo, y si no lo entrego, no paso:

tengo que conectar este decodificador, el SN74LS47N a un dispaly de 7 segmentos, nada mas... o sea, solo necesito crear los numeros en el display, escribiendolos en binario en las entradas ABCD del decodificador...

pero no me sale !
T________T

he estado pegado toda la mañana, y por extrañas razones no me funciona, lo conecto tal como dicen en otros post, pero no me funciona...

porfa si pudieran ayudarme, lo necesito urgentemente ...
no se como conectarlo, me complican las entradas de control, esas tres que no se que ahcer con ellas...

porfa, si pueden iluminarme... gracias


----------



## aguevara (Dic 19, 2007)

No te quiebres la cabeza por el momento solo conecta los tres pines a +5v (LT, BI/RBO, RBI) y asegurate de que tus displays son del tipo catodo comun.

Despues lee las hojas de datos del 7447 para que entiendas para que sirve cada pin 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/N/7/4/SN7447.shtml

Suerte


----------



## robbie (Dic 19, 2007)

gracias por responder viejo... me tenia como loco este asunto... y tuve que pedirle plazo extra al profe...


voy a probarlo ahora como me dices... en serio gracias ^^


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 20, 2007)

recuerda que el 7447 es de anodo comun y 7448 es de catodo comun y este no lleva resistencias solo 7447 saludos.


----------

